# [cherche editeur] pour programmer (non-resolu)

## ablyes

salut,

je programme sous gvim, et des fois sous gedit, mais je trouve que c'est null.

je n'aime pas non plus emacs (ni xemacs).

alors je cherche un truc d'assez puissant. 

J'ai vu sur un mac, un editeur impec, je ne connais pas son nom, mais déjà clic droit et mettre la main sur la fonction dont on a besoin directement c'est archi bien  :Very Happy: 

et il avait l'air assez sympa coté maniabilité,...

donc help ! 

je suis sous gnome. surtout pas de KDE ou de Kdevelop !

----------

## Trevoke

Jette un coup d'oeil a SCiTe (emerge scite)

----------

## petrasl

Quelques idées :

anjuta, eclipse, eric, bluefish.

----------

## ablyes

bluefish et eclipse m'ont l'air par mal ^^

je peux avoir vos avis la dessus ?

je programme surtout en C, C++ et Java, des dois de la base de données.

----------

## ablyes

Pour eclipse, qd je fais esearch eclipse j'ai tous les resultats avec [Masked] à côté. A part "eclipse-sdk". Est-ce celui qui me faut ? (je suis perdu)

Est-ce que "eclipse-cdt" eclipse c/c++ development tools sont inclus dans le premier (eclipse-sdk) ou eclipse-sdk pour java uniquement ??

hum...bisard tout ça

----------

## LostControl

Pour le Java, y'a aussi Netbeans. La dernière beta supporte le JDK 1.5. Je l'ai utilisé un peu, il est encore buggé mais utilisable.

Sinon, y'a JBuilder qui reste la référence à mon avis. Y'a une version de base gratuite  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ablyes

pas de reponse pour emerge Jbuilder  :Sad: 

ps : c' mort ce soir ? ça bouge pas du tout !

----------

## LostControl

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> pas de reponse pour emerge Jbuilder 

 

C'est clair, c'est pas très "open-source" comme programme  :Sad: 

----------

## ablyes

Me disais bien, que fout Jbuilder ici. Linux et Jbuilder...hum....

----------

## Oni92

Moi j'utilise NetBeans pour le Java (en version 3.6 (stable))

Sinon pour la programmation  C/C++, je suis, pour le moment, sous anjuta...

SCiTe, je trouve bof parce gvim fait aussi bien  :Rolling Eyes: 

Bluefish, je vais le tester plus en profondeur  :Wink: 

[EDIT] Après un premier testde bluefish, il prends pas vraiment en compte les fichier C++ (mais pas de problème avec du c) et il est pas capable de reconnaitre le format du fichier en "live" même problème avec anjuta... Mais je pense que bluefish est prometteur  :Wink: 

[EDIT 2] JBuilder est disponible sous Linux  :Rolling Eyes:  et il existe une version gratuit sur le site de Borland (il suffit de s'enregistrer sur le site pour pouvoir le télécharger c'est surment pour ça qu'il est pas dans Portage)

----------

## sireyessire

moi j'ai boen vim, mais je supporte pas trop gvim. Car il a aussi la complétion ce cher ViM   :Laughing: 

sinon anjuta ou Kdevelop si tu es sous kde (mais jamais je foutrais ça  :Laughing:  ).

----------

## 3.1415

j'ai developpe en java sous eclipse et c vraiment de la balle; le seul souci c que ca bouffe pas mal de ressources mais bon... y'a tout dans ce programme

et sinon pour C/C++ emacs reste mon favori, il est super puissant cet editeur

et a part ca je suis le seul a utiliser nano ici???

----------

## bosozoku

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et a part ca je suis le seul a utiliser nano ici???

 

Oui ^^

Non mais bon nano on peut pas vraiment le comparer à emacs, vim ou eclipse, t'es d'accord ? C'est juste un petit truc pour éditer vite fait.

----------

## fafounet

Pour l'instant je fais tout sous vim ( avec lequel j'ai d'ailleurs un petit problème d'indentation pour le C à régler)

----------

## 3.1415

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oui ^^
> 
> Non mais bon nano on peut pas vraiment le comparer à emacs, vim ou eclipse, t'es d'accord ? C'est juste un petit truc pour éditer vite fait.

 

bien sur, mais je l'aime bien donc j'en parle   :Wink: 

----------

## spider312

ça m'interesse aussi, je cherche un éditeur pour faire éditeur de texte basique et aussi u peu de html / PHP, mais je trouve pas grand chose de convenable  :Sad:  pour le moment j'oscille entre katoob et scite, mais c'est bien parceque c'est les moins pire que j'ai trouvé, c'est fou qu'aucun éditeur n'arrive à la cheville de kwrite/kate sans QT !

----------

## Trevoke

Ben ca depend ce que tu veux faire.. Par exemple, si tu veux cuisiner, emacs c'est pas bien pour toi, mais pour le reste..  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bien sur, mais je l'aime bien donc j'en parle  

 

Moi aussi je l'aime bien  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

all th thing sje saaaid, running thue my heaah ..... non non je suis pas bouré !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! désolé pour le dérangemement mais je suis vraiment ous l'influence de l'alcoool  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *zdra wrote:*   

> all th thing sje saaaid, running thue my heaah ..... non non je suis pas bouré !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! désolé pour le dérangemement mais je suis vraiment ous l'influence de l'alcoool 

 

Oh la...   :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *zdra wrote:*   

> all th thing sje saaaid, running thue my heaah ..... non non je suis pas bouré !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! désolé pour le dérangemement mais je suis vraiment ous l'influence de l'alcoool 

 

et bien c'est la fête à ce que je vois  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fafounet

Vive le beaujolais nouveau (quel bon gout de fraise   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## 3.1415

 *zdra wrote:*   

> all th thing sje saaaid, running thue my heaah ..... non non je suis pas bouré !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! désolé pour le dérangemement mais je suis vraiment ous l'influence de l'alcoool 

 

hmm attention, ton message ne suit pas les regles de ce forum: pour bien faire tu aurais du mettre en titre:

```

[alcoolemie] nom du (des) breuvage(s) (high/pas bien/vraiment pas bien/dodo par terre/gueule de bois)

```

----------

## deluxe

 *petrasl wrote:*   

> Quelques idées :
> 
> anjuta, eclipse, eric, bluefish.

 

Je ne peux que plussoyer  :Smile: 

----------

## limacette

[off-topic]

zdra faudrait vraiment que t'éteignes ton ordi quand t es bourré et que tu reviens de la St-V!!!

[/off-topic]

----------

## zdra

ahah bon allé juste pour dire:

j'utilise anjuta pour le developpement C++ mais je commence à etre tenté par gvim, en fait j'ai pas besoin d'un ide, un bon traitement de texte avec coloration syntaxique me suffi, le reste hop en console  :Smile: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Jette un coup d'oeil a SCiTe (emerge scite)

 

SciTE est un très bon éditeur, assez complet et complètement configurable.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *zdra wrote:*   

> ahah bon allé juste pour dire:
> 
> j'utilise anjuta pour le developpement C++ mais je commence à etre tenté par gvim, en fait j'ai pas besoin d'un ide, un bon traitement de texte avec coloration syntaxique me suffi, le reste hop en console 

 

Euh, juste pour rechigner en passant ... Traitement de texte != Editeur de texte !

Traitement de texte : Abiword, OOo, ...

Editeur de texte : Vim, Emacs, nano, joe, ...

OK je   :Arrow:   []

----------

## 3.1415

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OK je    []

 

oh ben a ce rythme la y'aura bientot plus grand monde...

et sinon scite c koi finalement: traitement de tx ou editeur?

----------

## yabdeo

Pour Eclipse : je trouve que ça sert à rien d'installer la version de portage (ça sert à quoi de compiler du java ?)

Si tu vas sur le site d'Eclipse, tu peux

soit télécharger 'eclipse-platform (25mo)', c'est le système de base, sans aucun des plugins Java (JDT) et autres

soit télécharger 'eclipse-sdk (85mo), c'est la mm chose avec le plugin Java, l'aide, le code source d'Eclipse, ...

Après si tu veux le support pour c++, c'est un plugin séparé (cdt)

----------

## blackshack

euh mcedit j'aime bien, l'éditeur de midnight commander (mc), mais bon c à toi de voir

----------

## ablyes

je n'arrive pas a avoir l'indentation automatique (genre emacs)

help !

(j'ai essayé pourtant !)

----------

## Trevoke

 *Quote:*   

> *  app-editors/scite
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.6.1
> 
>       Latest version installed: 1.6.1
> ...

 

Devine!

----------

## ablyes

Non, non, veux pas passer de l'autre côté, du côté obscuuuuuuuuuurrre 

 :Wink: 

----------

## pititjo

 *Quote:*   

> Non, non, veux pas passer de l'autre côté, du côté obscuuuuuuuuuurrre
> 
> Wink

 

L'autre côté du côté obscure c'est pas le côté clair???

----------

## CryoGen

 *pititjo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Non, non, veux pas passer de l'autre côté, du côté obscuuuuuuuuuurrre
> 
> Wink 
> 
> L'autre côté du côté obscure c'est pas le côté clair???

 

y'a une virgule  :Wink: 

----------

## ablyes

Effectivement ! Mais je ne vois pas bcp de reponses   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## 3.1415

ben emacs alors

----------

## ablyes

Trop faciles vos reponses ! lol

----------

## 3.1415

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> Trop faciles vos reponses ! lol

 

Trop facile ta question lol

un editeur c typiquement le genre de choses que tu testes pour trouver celui ki te convient le mieux. perso je trouve k'emacs a tt les commandes k'il faut, et y'a plein de modules utiles a installer (comme matlab par exemple   :Razz:  )

----------

## Trevoke

En parlant d'editeurs, en fait bash utilise plutot les key bindings d'emacs, mais si on fait, disons,  "export VISUAL=vi" pouf on a les key bindings de vi.

En esperant que j'apprends quelque chose d'utile a ceux qui preferent vi ...

----------

## El_Goretto

Quand je dois me ballader entre différentes machines sous différents OS, j'utilise Jext, à la base un IDE Java, avec une gestion simple de projet Java, mais l'intérêt c'est qu'il est lui même écrit en Java, d'où son utilsation possible partout. (erf, et qq soucis de rapidité sur des bécanes un peu light, genre 300 mhz ou moins). Coloration syntaxique pour bq de langage, complétion automatique, menus contextuels, interface jolie une fois tunée, etc.

Pas mal de plug-ins de dispos, perso, j'aime bien le "htmlize code", pour exporter la coloration syntaxique dans un rapport html par exemple.

Par contre, comme ca a été dit ya pas longtemps, comme je veux installer un jext de base avec juste qq plug-ins, passer par portage est pas tres pertinent, vu le nombre de trucs hallucinants qu'il veut ajouter au package de base.

Je crois me rappeler qu'il y a un site dédié à Jext pas mal, mais que le développement est à l'arrêt pour le moment.

----------

